# C&S Opening Times



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

Due to Mr Johnnyopolis getting married this Friday the staff at Clean and Shiny will be celebrating with him and we will be closed for collections or over the counter sales. 

We also won't be open this Saturday. 

We will be open again at 9am Monday morning bright and breezy!


----------



## robbieD (May 12, 2014)

Congratulations John!


----------

